# First attempt at carving



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

Here's my first try at carving ducks using root canes. I'm using buffing wax and shoe shine wax with the very basic tools..

From left to right is maple, yellow birch and a dead standing tree. Please remember that I have no experience or talent in carving....: )

Have a nice day!,

Frank.


----------



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I'd say that now you have some experience and you definitely have some talent!. Good Job!


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Well..thanks!. It took me a while before posting pics of my work because we have so much fine works here. Thanks again for the positiv words.

Frank.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice sticks, well done


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like fine work to me. Imaginative use of the natural shape and structure of the wood. That is a big plus for me. And plus points for a simple batch of tools. Not sure about the shoe wax, tho'. Maybe let the sticks sit in open air and sun and let the wax get hard.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice work, especially a first through third attempt 

Never fear showing stuff here. I think in generaly carvers are almost always some of the most agreeable and helpful people you'll meet. Keep on working and showing. You have an eye for shapes, which is 80% of the battle if you ask me. the rest is just practice. Getting your hands to do what your brain is seeing. 
I always encourage sketching first (this gets your muscle memory working and brings clarity to your thought) but freehand is fine too.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the way you used the natural flow of the sticks!


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Very cool.Nice work!!


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

Wow...watta boost ! thanks all for your kind words, i'ts realy a boost in my case.... :sword:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice work .used the natural shape of the wood very well

takes a good eye and imagination well done


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Merci du Quebec!


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

I think you've done a wonderful job. I also like your use of the natural shapes of the wood. You've got a unique style that I also like. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mikec (Oct 29, 2013)

I like the ducks but you use a box cutter for carving?


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello Mikec,

Yes, the knife in the pic. This knife is just amazing for me, i remove bark and some chunk of wood. After that I use sand paper 60 and finish with a 120. Also Carving is a big word in my case. I try to finish a natural shaped top just to give a form. I'm far from relief and think more technical.

Thanks for asking.

Frank


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

MoroCreek said:


> I think you've done a wonderful job. I also like your use of the natural shapes of the wood. You've got a unique style that I also like. Keep up the good work!


Thanks Moro Creek,I'll take it!...


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Man I saw those photos and they look excellent nice job on utlizing nature for the beauty of the cane. Good job hope to see more... :thumbsu:


----------

